# Tigerwood Decking



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Does anybody have experience successfully staining tiger wood decking? We have two decks that are failing after three months with Penofin. We have had the same result three times in a row on these decks. Sanded with 80 grit. Solvent wipe with acetone. One thin coat.


----------



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

Which penofin? When was the deck installed? How old is the wood? Do you use a moisture meter?


----------



## YoungPainter (Apr 23, 2012)

Nm, the moisture ? Guess I missed that acetone wipe when I first read that.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Decks were approximately three months old. They were sanded aggressively. Oil base for hardwoods. We keep sanding wiping and refinishing And we still get three months. The material is very similar to iPe. Coated on all six sides. Stainless steel fasteners. All predrilled.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

How is it failing? Fading, peeling, turning black?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Read the instructions on penofin for this type of wood!! After the initial application, it is recommended to clean and recoat witin 3 months, then a second time in 6 months. Then yearly clean and recoat. These exotics push the oil up and out of the wood. People don't realize what a PITA these woods are to maintain. If cost is an issue with the customer just clean and do not recoat. They will grey but never rot out.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> Read the instructions on penofin for this type of wood!! After the initial application, it is recommended to clean and recoat witin 3 months, then a second time in 6 months. Then yearly clean and recoat. These exotics push the oil up and out of the wood. People don't realize what a PITA these woods are to maintain. If cost is an issue with the customer just clean and do not recoat. They will grey but never rot out.


Thanks. Yes. That is what we have been doing. It bleaches out and fades like clockwork every three months. Money is not an object. Both homes are over 25,000 sq ft. However they want the deck to look like furniture more then 3 months. I understand that but they pay us to redo it so I'm looking for a longer term solution. Perhaps Aliphatic Urethane Clear? Lol


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

Have you tried using the hardwood prep before hand? Its basically just oxolic acid (wood brightener) but it will work better at removing some of the wood resins and letting your stain soak in a little bit better. Acetone isn't really gonna do much for the sap because it evaporates too fast and the resins in tiger and ipe are way too hard. Need to soak it in something that will break it down a little.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I like aecetone as it is good at cleaning oils. We will try oxalic acid and an acrylic/alkyd hybrid in our next application. I have some scraps that we will prep a d coat with various systems and let them sit in the deck. Evaluate which system and prep breaks down first or doesn't.


----------



## smakmauz (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't get me wrong ... I love acetone too but it just can't get deep enough to get to the pitch in ipe and tiger before it evaps. That stuff is just so damn dense. I hope you wear respirators when sanding that stuff too...the dust is toxic...at least with ipe...and tiger is very similar.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

NACE said:


> We have two decks that are failing after three months with Penofin. We have had the same result three times in a row on these decks.


 
The definition of insanity.....


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

NACE said:


> I like aecetone as it is good at cleaning oils. We will try oxalic acid and an acrylic/alkyd hybrid in our next application. I have some scraps that we will prep a d coat with various systems and let them sit in the deck. Evaluate which system and prep breaks down first or doesn't.


Please keep us informed of your test results. 
Is your new hybrid system the BM translucent?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

ligboozer said:


> The definition of insanity.....


Penofin's definition!


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

If you do a search in the wood restoration section of TGS.com you'll find lots of tests of stains on tropical hardwoods. Currently the Mahogany and Amber semi transparent from Armstrong Clark seem to be holding up the best.


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

ligboozer said:


> The definition of insanity.....


You watch who you're talking to, boy!


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

doctors11 said:


> If you do a search in the wood restoration section of TGS.com you'll find lots of tests of stains on tropical hardwoods. Currently the Mahogany and Amber semi transparent from Armstrong Clark seem to be holding up the best.


Are you able to provide a specific link?


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

O'Brien said:


> Are you able to provide a specific link?


Start with this page and either skim through the posts or search for specifics.

http://www.thegrimescene.com/forums/wood-cleaning-restoration-decks-fences-etc/

Also this...

http://www.deckstainhelp.com/category/deck-product-reviews/deck-stain-reviews/


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks. I tried 'tgs.com' and it brought me to a global geoscience website for oil and gas exploration.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

O'Brien said:


> Thanks. I tried 'tgs.com' and it brought me to a global geoscience website for oil and gas exploration.


Sounds interesting...:blink:


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

NACE, any luck yet?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Yes. After some great help here and speaking with the president of Tigerwood and Internet research we have concluded that we will only get 6 months out of any system at best. We are changing our prep standard. We are still going to sand but we will also finish with a Brightener/Neutralizer. We will go with either the Messmers or the Armstrong Clark. Both customers completely understand and are willing to pay for every 3 to 6 maintenance to keep the look of the wood. We have some scrap pieces that we will put the different systems on, leave on the deck and evaluate the results. My first experience with Tigerwood.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Sounds good. Please keep us posted.


----------

